
Myths in Cycling (1): Wider Tires Are Slower (2018) - tokai
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2018/01/03/12-myths-in-cycling-1-wider-tires-are-slower/
======
bjourne
> The UCI requires a minimum wheel size of 55 cm, yet racers use 700C wheels
> that are 10 cm larger than required. If wheel weight mattered as much as
> most cyclists imagine, then pros using the smallest wheels would win every
> race. And yet, even though many have tried smaller wheels, all have returned
> to 700C wheels – probably because the larger wheels handle better due to
> their optimized rotational inertia. (But that is a topic for another post.)

I know this! The answer is because the neutral van only carries 700c wheels.
If a rider gets a flat the wheel needs to be replaced quickly thus it's
advantageous to use the most common wheel type. It is explained in this video
by a professional cyclist:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLnwR0ZxhcI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLnwR0ZxhcI)

Wider tires are discussed in this video (also by GCN):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrHxQg1OW0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrHxQg1OW0A)
They also find that wider tires are slightly faster. Although they discuss
widths of 23 vs 25 or 28 mm which seem like a minor difference for most
cyclists. But probably makes a world of difference for professionals.

------
unicornporn
Although I, since a couple of years, ride (and preach) 50mm tires I believe it
should be mentioned that Jan Heine's writings aren't exactly independent and
objective research. He makes his money selling (mostly) wide and supple tires
(Rene Herse, formerly Compass). They're not always as superior[1] as he likes
to point out.

If you want to try wider tires (and your frame can fit them) there are
alternatives to (the expensive) Compass tires. Try Maxxis DTH for 26" wheels
and Torch for 28". Panaracer makes a bunch of supple and wide models. Pacenti
Pari-Moto (made by Panaracer) nice and cheap. Also have a look at Schwalbe
G-One Speed (available in a wide selection of sizes). Maxxis are cheaper in
the US, Schwalbe are cheaper in Europe.

[1] [https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-
reviews/compas...](https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-
reviews/compass-bon-jon-pass-2018)

------
rwmj
Since there's a placebo effect mentioned in the article, I wonder if they
double-blinded the tests? They don't say if they did, and it would be hard to
do.

------
gyuserbti
Surprised clipless pedals aren't included in the list of myths.

These sorts of myths exist in many sports; I am fascinated by them.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
What's the myth with clipless pedals?

~~~
mikekchar
I suspect OP is referring to the idea that you can get significant power
returns on the upstroke with clipless pedals. This is definitely questionable.
However clipless pedals are still a good idea because your feet don't slide
off the pedals. Especially in wet weather they are dramatically safer than
flat pedals.

~~~
alpaca128
What about the flat pedals with metal nubs standing out? I've tried those and
sliding on these pedals was pretty much impossible, at least with the shoes I
used.

~~~
mikekchar
I _think_ I know what you are talking about. Basically it depends on the
situation. With clipless pedals, your feet are pretty much locked in place
without having to think about it. With flat pedals, they are only really in
contact with the pedal when you are pushing down.

If you are riding a bike leisurely at say 12 kph down the street, clipless
pedals aren't going to be useful and might even get in your way. If you are
riding in traffic at 30-40 kph, then they can literally be a life saver. Over
90 RPM it's hard to keep your feet on the pedals. So if you need a sudden
burst of speed when in a low gear, then this will make sure your feet on on
the pedals. Also if it's raining and you hit a pot hole, for instance, your
feet will be on the pedals. This really helps in keeping control.

If you've never tried them before, I highly recommend it. I never once fell
off my bike due to clipless pedals, although some people do. Even though some
people fall off when they first start, I've _never_ met anyone who preferred
flat pedals after trying clipless for a while.

The one place I would _not_ use clipless pedals is if I was doing a lot of
off-road stuff. I know some people use them anyway, but if you need to put
your foot down regularly, it's pretty difficult IMHO.

~~~
markandrewj
It depends what kind of off-road you mean, but for downhill MTB clipless use
has overtook flat pedals. There has been a bit of a resurgence in the use of
flat pedals though with Sam Hill's recent wins on flats. I am still a fan of
flats for downhill, but I learned riding on flats.

------
fulafel
I think the most common myth is that you should get an athletic bike if you
want to get into bicycling.

------
jl2718
This is not a new theoretical result, but it is a new practical reality. Tires
are built differently today due to better materials like multi-layer puncture-
resistant weaves. It used to be a thick layer of rubber in the middle and
relatively weak sidewalls, so the contact profile would be nearly cylindrical.
Lower pressures were awful, and the sidewalls would blow out on a bigger tire
above 60psi.

There are a few other differences that matter a lot in the peloton. Power
transfer is important for holding a tight draft. A pro on 28s will definitely
notice a delayed/muted impulse response over 23s. I believe this also affects
pedaling efficiency, as any MTB racer on a soft tail will attest. Narrow tires
also give much better handling/braking and therefore much faster descents. Fat
tires braking gives this weird kick-back that feels like it’s tossing you
over.

Still, I ride fatties. I love the way they smooth out the road. But they’re
not necessarily faster.

~~~
tokai
The width is crawling upwards for the pro riders. No sub 25mm tire was used in
the Tour de France the last two years, iirc.

I can't see them going over 30mm though. The article underplays aerodynamics
in my opinion.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Any idea if pro riders increasing their tire size is associated with them also
transitioning to disk brakes? Disks solve at least half the problem - braking.
(Narrow tires may still handle better in other ways though).

~~~
tokai
Yeah, disk breaks are definitely helping the trend. From the head mechanic of
EF Education last year:

«The disc-brake thing has gained real momentum, so on those frames you can
certainly run wider tires because there's the clearance for it. I could see it
evolving to 26mm or 27 mm as the standard road-racing tire, sure. Why not.»

[https://www.businessinsider.com/tour-de-france-wider-
tires-l...](https://www.businessinsider.com/tour-de-france-wider-tires-lower-
pressure-faster-2018-7?r=US&IR=T)

------
caseyf7
Makes gravel bikes even more attractive.

